# opening day double



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

first one was to fast so I climbed back up and sat back down for another 30 minutes. I am not much of a deer hunter I just like to eat it I would rather hunt waterfowl. I can still get 1 more.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Now THAT is putting food in the freezer!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

thank you, I don't have allot of time to deer hunt so this worked out very well


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

That should make a few good meals. Nice shot on both too. Congrats


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you. The bigger one only went about 50 yards the smaller one went 20


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice job. Bow or crossbow?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Care to donate some of the meat with us less unfortunate hunters? I need to stick you in my back pocket when I go out next time. HaHa. You are a doe magnet.!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

One doe one button buck. My freezer only gets 1 after that I do give them to those that need meat. If you are in need you are most certainly welcome to it if I get another.I shoot a cross bow a major hand injury forced me to stop shooting a long bow.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Duck, I was just kidding about the meat, congrats.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats! That's and awesome hunt.


----------

